# endlich TRIAL bei Eurosport



## matthias,wandel (27. Dezember 2003)

sers,

ich weiss ja nich wie es euch geht leutz, aber ihr seid doch bestimmt auch genervt das bei YOZ ständig dieses skaten,surfen,etc.. leuft aber kein trial...
also machen wir es wie die ddd´ler und klickt euch ins forum bei eurosport.de und sabbelt denen eure meinung...
steht nich tatenlos rum, sondern macht mit damit trial bei yoz kommt


----------



## Hanxs (27. Dezember 2003)

Gute Idee.

Schon geschehen.

Wenn wir da dranbleiben könnt das auch was werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (27. Dezember 2003)

getan!


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Dezember 2003)

auch getan! sind jetzt schon voll viele einträge drin. das muss funktionieren!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Dezember 2003)

done


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Dezember 2003)

ja das kann was werden...aber vergesst nicht zu posten wenn YOZ läuft 
weil dann dieser guido meisstens im forum liest


----------



## kingpin18 (29. Dezember 2003)

Servus leute

ich habe mein teil dazu beigetragen.

hier habe ich noch den link:

http://www.eurosport.de/home/pages/V3/L1/S10002/mboard_Lng1_Spo10002_Sto515630.shtml

Mfg kingpin18


----------



## Trialmatze (29. Dezember 2003)

Naja, ich halte da net so viel von. Der Grund ist folgender...Wakeboard, Surfen, Skateboard etc. Meisterschaften sind populär - ein Status den der Biketrialsport noch net genießt. Dementsprechend reißt sich auch niemand darum, den Sport ins Programm zu nehmen. 
Desweiteren braucht man für eine Sendung massig Material und da ranzukommen ist net so einfach, wie ihr euch das vorstellt. Ihr könnt vergessen, dass nen Eurosport Reporter zu nem regionalen Triallauf kommt und darüber berichtet! Bei ner DM, EM oda WM wäre das was anderes, aber selbst dann macht einem wahrscheinlich der fehlende Popularitätsfaktor ein Strich durch die Rechnung.
Eurem Engagement in allen Ehren, aber das wird wohl nix bringen. Wenn ihr etwas erreichen wollt, dann denke ich das es besser ist spektakuläres und selbstgedrehtes Material (entsprechend bearbeitet) einzusenden.
Das ist meine Meinung!

Matze


----------



## interlock (29. Dezember 2003)

sehe ich genauso.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Dezember 2003)

ja ihr habt ja recht, am betsen wir machen gar nix, und trial bleibt halt so wie es ist, einfach nur Dreck, den keine Sau intressiert.
wer sagt denn dass der typ da irgendwas machen soll, der soll nur sagen ok wir birngens, únd dann kann man Material einsenden............


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Dezember 2003)

ich würd eher sagen man muss sich an die motorradtrialer ranhängen...die haben schon ne plattform. 

aber solange es keine profesionellen veranstaltung gibt die nicht medienwirksam sind wie zb indoortrials glaub ich gibts keine chance

wer interessiert sich für 26 fahrer bei ner mountainbike DM die irgendwo in grießbach im wald rumrutschen?(war jetzt nur ein beispiel, könnte genauso eine andere sein...aber grießbach war ein extrem)

mal sehen eventuell wirds 2004 besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Dezember 2003)

@Trialmatze: mag sein das biketrial nicht so populär ist wie surfen...aber das war mit surfen genauso, wenn nicht mal leute darauf hingewiesen hätten...WIR sind hier im mtb forum schon ne ganze menge an Trialer und Interresierte Mountainbiker.
wenn wir nicht uns dafür einsetzen, wer dann???????
wer hat eigentlich gesagt dass die leute von eurosport ne ganze sendung (30min.) Biketrial bringen sollen 
ich hab denen ja ma den vorschlag gemacht dass die 15min. für die trendsportarten wie surfen wakeboarden etc. usen und die restlichen 15min. verschiedene sportarten 
zeigen wie halt Biketrial,sakten,downhill,freeriden etc. 
ich geb dem Tommytrialer recht, Motorradtrial ist populäer, aber auch nur weil das die 
"älteren" anspricht. 
  wir müssen die "jungen" leute für unseren Sport gewinnen, sonst wird das nichts, weil auch die werden irgendwann erwachsen....

die aktion bei Eurosport soll ja auch nicht nur ma so als einmalig bleiben, wir müssen öfters darauf hinweisen, dass die mal beiträge über Biketrial senden sollen...


----------



## Trialmatze (29. Dezember 2003)

Man man man man...ihr dürft mich nun auch wieder net falsch verstehen...

@ Max

Genau so...erstmal nen Beitrag von nem Andersdenkenden lesen und runterdissen! LESEN UND VERSTEHEN...dann kannste immer noch deinen Senf dazugeben.
Wo steht was, dass wir nix dagegen unternehmen sollten? Ich fahre doch selber Trial und würde es gern im TV sehen. Jedoch sollten wir den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen - Tommy hat's gerafft. 
So lange der Sport nicht interessant für die Medien ist, dann interessiert sich auch keiner dafür!!! Da können wir uns sonstwie auf die Beine stellen. Weltmeister hin oder her...für uns Trialer ist so was spektakulär, aber gerade deswegen haben wir die Aufgabe es für andere interessant zu gestalten! Das Fernsehprogramm wird von dem bestimmt, was wir sehen wollen. Das ne kleine Trialfraktion TRIALSPORT sehen will steht außer Frage, aber das ganze muss nun so gestaltet werden, dass sich andere dafür interessieren.

@ matthias,wandel

Hmm...das mit der Sendung solltest du net auf die Goldwage legen! 
Eine Veranstaltung, wie die diesjährige TRIAL DM in Bischofsmais bietet eine ideale Grundlage für einen Medienrummel, meiner Meinung nach! Mehrere Geschmäcker werden abgedeckt und CC, RR oder DH etc. sind bereits populärer. Wenn man dann kurzzeitig von der Trialgemeinde berichtet, dann wäre das schon mal nen ANFANG!  Jedoch habe ich von dieser Veranstaltung in Bayern keinen Beitrag im TV gesehen!


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Dezember 2003)

@Trialmatze:  

wie gesagt, WIR müssen immer auf Trialevents wie DM,EM,WM im Biketrial drauf hinweisen...


----------



## konrad (29. Dezember 2003)

@m.wandel:das mit den 30min. hab ich gesagt-obwohl ich das nicht wusste,dass YOZ immer nur 30 min geht.
bei den berichten hab ich eher an die indoorevents gedacht-mit den koxx-leuten,trialskings und wie se alle heißen.naturtrial wäre als einstieg ein bissl fad..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Dezember 2003)

@matze: verstehen ist aber viel schwerer als runterdissen, deswegen diss ich lieber


----------



## aramis (29. Dezember 2003)

Joa Trucktrial   

Wird der Fettwanst im Cockpit es schaffen, sein Vehikel durch den Morast zu bringen, ohne dass es steckenbleibt oder umkippt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (30. Dezember 2003)

bei eurosport kommt so viel ******** , z.b. curling,dart oder diese dummen "sport" clips nach 0 uhr 
es kann doch net so schwer sein da mal 15 minuten über trial zu berichten
und ich hab bis jetzt noch niemanden gesehen der davon unbeeindruckt war


----------



## billi (30. Dezember 2003)

oh tut mir leid , beim letzten fakt hab ich eurosport und dsf verwechselt


----------



## Kohlwheelz (30. Dezember 2003)

Ey, jetzt artets aus. Die Sportclips sind doch net schlecht, sind schon gebreuschlich


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Dezember 2003)

wo eurosport gerade angesprochen wird....
es gab gestern wieder trial (motorbike) auf eurosport....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Dezember 2003)

@mtb: ja aber doch moto-trial, oder??

also jetzt isses genug, die Sport Clips sind sau cool, die guck ich lieber als trial.....


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Dezember 2003)

ja. so wie ichs geschrieben habe.
vielleicht intressierts ja jemand....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Dezember 2003)

Meine Güte Leute, ihr habt doch Internet! Wieso gebt ihr euch mit diesen billigen Sportclips ab    

Also ich hab auch ins YOZ Forum gepostet


----------



## frufoor (30. Dezember 2003)

Joa,
also die SportClips sind schon super...  
Is doch ganz nett wenn man Abends allein heim kommt....  

Aber ich denke auch, für den Einstieg ist Naturtrial zu fade, zumindest für "Nicht"-Trialer.
Gut vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch ...
Is ja auch egal ob Natur, City oder WohnzimmerTrial, hauptsache ist doch, daß wir auch mal auf nem Sportsender zu sehen sind und nicht nur hin und wieder mal auf Kinderkanal oder bei irgend einem regionalem Sender....


----------



## billi (30. Dezember 2003)

ich frage mich warum die da so viel surfen zeigen , das is ja mal echt derbe langweilig "anzuschauen"
kann ja sein das es so recht spassig is , aber meiner meinung nach is da zu  
wenig action drin


----------



## Schlingsi (30. Dezember 2003)

also surfen is todes geil. wers schonma gemacht hat weiß was die da leisten!  aber ein bissel trial bei eurosport fänd ich natürlich auch nicht verkehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

@schligsi: surfen is schon geil, aber die müssen ja nicht 100000mal die x-Games surfen bringen 

Gabs jetzt eigentlich schonma biketrials bei eurosport, weil irgendjemand was geschrieben hat...........

wenn net muss ich nochma was posten.........


----------



## Hanxs (31. Dezember 2003)

Also das letzte Mal Bike-Trial auf Eurosport waren die WM'97 "Avoriaz"
(entschuldigt die Schreibweise) und '98 in Paris die Hallenveranstaltung an mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Also wird es Zeit!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (31. Dezember 2003)

Jo die von 98 Hab ich mal von nem Kumpel auf VHS bekommen...(War aber im Freien) da war der Hösel noch schön bei den Junioren.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

geil, 97 und 98 wusst ich noch gar nicht, dass es sowas wie biketrial überhaupt gibt, da habt ich basketbal gespielt oder so..........


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

achja und des eine mal bei rtl oder sat 1, wo Hösel gegen straube diesen Pacour da gewonnen hat, da gings glaub ich um n auto oda so, dass war geil, ab dem zeitpunkt, wusste ich was man mit nem trialbike macht. davor habe ich gedacht, mit meinem gt föhrt man flatland oder sowas


----------



## tommytrialer (31. Dezember 2003)

also max das was du meinst war champions day auf sat 1. da hat hösel nen audi tt gewonnen.

und das letzte trial was auf eurosport kam war soviel ich weis mtb em 1998. danach ist mir nichts mehr bekannt.


----------



## matthias,wandel (31. Dezember 2003)

ja das mit dem championsday war  ...da warren sogar starter dabei die sind schon beim ersten hindernis voll auf die fresse geflogen ...ich weiss gar nich mehr wieviele diesen parcours da geschafft habn??? ich globe es warren gerade mal 3 oder so


----------



## billi (31. Dezember 2003)

also surfen kann  ja ganz nett sein , aber zuschauen is derbe langweilig !


----------



## tommytrialer (31. Dezember 2003)

zum champions day leider musste man da mindestens jahrgang 1984 sein deshalb bin ich anchem casting durchs raster gefallen. 
den parcour hat nur der sascha und der marco geschafft.

vorbild ist eine japinhsce gameshow gewesen die da sowas öfters haben. dort drüben im fernen osten muss eh alles sein...die bekommen da ne soviel ich weiß 1 million yen(angabe ohne gewähr, hab ich aber erzählt bekommen) für ne trialveranstaltung. 

das problem ist wie gesagt man muss erstmal an trialaufnahmen rankommen. deshalb würde ich sagen man muss material einschicken...soviel ich weis wird sich da auch von offizieller seite aus bemüht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

es gibts eine Sendung, die heißt W.A.T.T.S. oder so, und da kann man Material einschicken, sollte man vielleicht mal machen
@tommy: ihr wolltet ja eh demnächst nochmal nach Mainz kommen um zu filmen, wie wärs, wenn wir des, wenns gut ist da hinschicke?


----------



## tommytrialer (31. Dezember 2003)

naja die werden zwar lachen aber nen versuch ist es wert
hab eh genug material


----------



## aramis (31. Dezember 2003)

Filmt mit Stativ.


----------



## aramis (31. Dezember 2003)

Ach ja, eh ich es vergesse, @ Robi:


----------



## Angelo Berlin (31. Dezember 2003)

Also die Kinderkanalaktion kam auch nur zustande, weil Marco den Praktikanten von denen kannte und der auf die Idee kam mal n paar Trialer zu hypen. Also das Fernsehen ist schon sehr interessiert daran, nur meistens fehlt halt der direkte Draht zu der Szene, d.h. Mr. President of Eurosport würde vielleicht gern bei YOZ was zeigen, weiß aber nicht wo er das Material herkriegt, das ist halt beim surfen einfacher zu bekommen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Dezember 2003)

@tommy: da sind zum großteil nur amateur aufnahmen..........
deswegen isses ja wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (31. Dezember 2003)

1000000 yen sind 10000  also kein schlechter verdienst


----------



## Mario-Trial (2. Januar 2004)

da würde ich nen audi tt aber vorziehen


----------



## Xmut Zadar (2. Januar 2004)

postet jetzt bei YOZ auf eurosport!!!


----------



## Flatpro (3. Januar 2004)

lol, wie (di dddler und bmxer und alle andern sowieso*g*)
wollen jeden radsport, der extrem sit bvei yoz odr irgendsoner sendung sehn...................................


----------



## aramis (3. Januar 2004)

> shut up and go biking



:daumen


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. Januar 2004)

Jede andere Sportart bietet dem Zuschauer einen nachvollziehbaren Wettbewerb. Die Positionskämpfe sind spannend und interessant. 

Beim Fahrrad-Trial ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Bei den Zuschauern hört man immer die gleichen Fragen: "Warum fährt der jetzt so?", "Woher weiß der, dass der so rum fahren muss?" usw. usw. Mehrerer Spuren in einer Sektion sind für einen Außenstehenden sehr verwirrend.

Über den Wettbewerbscharakter braucht man gar nicht erst zu diskutieren. Es findet überhaupt kein (sichtbarer) Wettkampf statt und die anschließende Siegerehrung vertreibt den letzten noch anwesenden passiven Zuschauer.

Macht Euch doch mal ernsthaft Gedanken! Was soll den Euro-Sport zeigen, was für den Zuschauer interessant ist? Fahrrad Trial ist eine Eintagsfliege. Einmal gesehen und dann war es das. Da ist nichts spannend und auch sonst nichts! Eine spektakuläre Darbietung die sich einfach wiederholt und wiederholt und wiederholt. Immer das gleiche. 

Beim Skispringen ist ja auch nur interessant, wer diesesmal gewinnt etc. Die Show ist jedesmal die gleiche. Man erkennt meistens noch nicht einmal wer weiter geflogen ist.

Solange man sieht, wer erster und wer zweiter ist, ist der größte Schwachsinn interessanter wie Fahrrad-Trial!

Der Witz dabei ist , dass Fahrrad-Trial unter den Fahrrad Disziplinen grundlegend mit Abstand das größte Potenzial in Sachen Publikumswirksamkeit hat. Man müßte das Ganze nur etwas anders veranstalten.

Trial Wettkämpfe sind eine Vereins-/ Szeneninterne Veranstaltung unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit. Das Fremde nicht gerade weggejagt werden ist alles. Die Werbung die einzelne Vereine für eine Veranstaltung machen ist in der Regel ein Witz. Selbst für einen Teilnehmer ist ein Veranstaltungsgelände beim ersten mal kaum zu finden! Es werden Schilder mit geheimen Zeichen verwendet (da steht nix mit Fahrrad-Trial oder Trial drauf) und die werden schlampig aufgehängt.

Wie wäre ein Thread für Vorschläge, wie man Fahrrad-Trial publikumsfreundlicher machen könnte?

Außerdem muss ja nicht alles auf einmal umgekrempelt werden. Ein paar Sektionen in denen jeweils nur eine Spur fährt, am Beginn des Wettkampfgeländes wäre ein Ansatz. Dann noch ein geeigneter Komentator dazu!

Apropos geeignet! Man könnte den einen oder anderen Punkterichter auch durch eine Vogelscheuche ersetzen. Dazu ein windgesteuerter Punktezählmechanismus.
Spaß beiseite! Auch das ist ein Bereich der Verbesserungsfähig ist und den Zuschauer erkennen lassen, dass der Wettkampf ernst gemeint ist.

Ich habe mich übrigens in der letzten Saison mit Block und Bleistift bewaffnet auf Umfrage bei einigen Wettkämpfen gemacht. Was glaubt Ihr, was die meisten passiven Zuschauer (also Laien) denken, worauf es beim Wettkampf ankommt? Auf die Zeit, in der eine Sektion durchfahren wird! Schließlich steht da ja einer und hat eine Stoppuhr in der Hand.


----------



## biketrialer (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ralf Stofer _
> *Jede andere Sportart bietet dem Zuschauer einen nachvollziehbaren Wettbewerb. Die Positionskämpfe sind spannend und interessant.
> 
> Beim Fahrrad-Trial ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Bei den Zuschauern hört man immer die gleichen Fragen: "Warum fährt der jetzt so?", "Woher weiß der, dass der so rum fahren muss?" usw. usw. Mehrerer Spuren in einer Sektion sind für einen Außenstehenden sehr verwirrend.
> ...



da is was wahres dran, man müsste das ganze halt ma viel mehr in die öffentlichkeit bringen z.B. in irgendwelche mtb magazine....so wie das in england schon lange der fall ist; der hans rey hat das ma ne ganze zeit lang richtig hochgezogen, das war echt gut......aber zur zeit is irgendwie wieder tote hose, das is echt schade denn wenn jemand nen 20" sieht denkt er gleich das is ein bmx er 
auch wenn man die wettbewerbe mehr öffenen würde dann könnt ich mir vorstellen das auch mehr fahrer an den start gehen!
toto


----------



## Schlingsi (4. Januar 2004)

ich glaube das YOZ auch auf jeden fall die falsche sendung für reines wettkampf-trial ist. da ist nicht genug action drin für den durchschnittlichen YOZ-Zuschauer. nichts gegen den wettkampf, aber was die da sehen wollen sind knall harte street bzw. urbane action. da muss blut fließen...ihr wisst schon was ich meine.
aber man muss sich ja auch nicht auf diese eine sendung versteifen.

Alex


----------



## biketrialer (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *ich glaube das YOZ auch auf jeden fall die falsche sendung für reines wettkampf-trial ist. da ist nicht genug action drin für den durchschnittlichen YOZ-Zuschauer. nichts gegen den wettkampf, aber was die da sehen wollen sind knall harte street bzw. urbane action. da muss blut fließen...ihr wisst schon was ich meine.
> aber man muss sich ja auch nicht auf diese eine sendung versteifen.
> Alex *




das sehe ich ein bisserl anders denn es gibt auch im wettkampf teilweise künstliche sektionen z.b. in schatthausen bei nem 20" lauf, die sah schon sehr derb aus!
und wer blut sehen will der soll eh in den schlachthof gehen 
ihr müsst halt ma weg kommen von dem schubladendenken: citytrial und naturtrial
ich fahre beides sehr gerne (da ich aufm land wohne fahre ich halt selten city) und so werden sicherlich auch noch andere hier denken
das problem is einfach das der sport allgemein zu unbekannt ist und nur im schatten vom motorradtrial steht und um das zu ändern müsste man halt mehr publik in mtb magazine machen.
so sehe ich das zumindest!
toto


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. Januar 2004)

"Im Schatten von Motorrad-Trial" ist sicher was dran. 

Aber wie soll den diese Publicity in Bike Zeitschriften aussehen? Über was sollen die Berichten. Ein Journalist erlebt in etwa das Gleiche wie ein gewöhnlicher Zuschauer und das reist in nicht vom Hocker. Nur die Ergebnisse eines Wettkampfes sind zu trocken und sonst fehlt jegliche Spannung. Noch nicht mal ein Trial-Interner könnte einen spannenden Wettkampfbericht verfassen.

So wie es jetzt ist, schiebt der Zuschauer Trial allenfalls in die Action Schublade und dafür reicht es auch wieder nicht wirklich aus (zu wenig Blut und so). Das ist ja aber ohnehin nicht das wo Trial hingehört.

Solange Trial nicht Publikumsfreundlich ist, solange wird es auch keine Publicity geben. Zumindest keine die über einen einmaligen Bericht hinausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (4. Januar 2004)

@ toto: das hat ja nix mit schubladen denken zu tun... das hat was mit einschaltquoten und sendekonzept zu tun. sagt ja keiner das wettkampftrial öde oder doof ist.

es passt halt nicht so wirklich in das sendekonzept. agressiv inline, street skaten, freestyle moto-X etc pp...alles so todes trendy hardcore zeugs! und das wollen die kids da halt sehen. alles was radau macht und aus amerika kommt...

das ist nicht meine meinung, aber bestimmt sehen das dort die meisten zuschauer so...

gibt doch bestimmt noch andere wege die triallawine ins rollen zu bringen. und wenn die einmal rollt, dann reisst sich YOZ auch drum. 

Alex


----------



## tommytrialer (6. Januar 2004)

also euere gedankengedänge gabs schon vor 5 jahren.
alles ist schön und gut aber es wird wieder nichts...

es fehlen einfach die leute die sich den arsch aufreisen was organiesieren wollen und auch mal was machen.
um was zu erreichen braucht man einen grundstock an leuten mit trialwissen und leute die wissen wie man sowas aufzieht. und die müssen das ganze auch noch unendgeldlich machen und ihre zeit für ein waages Unternehmen opfern.


----------



## Mario-Trial (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *es fehlen einfach die leute die sich den arsch aufreisen was organiesieren wollen und auch mal was machen.
> um was zu erreichen braucht man einen grundstock an leuten mit trialwissen und leute die wissen wie man sowas aufzieht. und die müssen das ganze auch noch unendgeldlich machen und ihre zeit für ein waages Unternehmen opfern. *



Also ich bin dabei! Wenn sich jemand findet, der mal nen "Crash-Kurs" macht...
Helfen würd ich bei sowas immer


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Januar 2004)

alles nur sinnloses blablabla, wer guckt den schon yoz oder eurosport?? Gut wenn trial dann 2 mal im Jahr bei Yoz kommt, kennen dann trial 3Leute mehr, und trotzdem intressierts kein schwanz, außerdem wenn man street oder urban trial zéigt, bekommt trial sonen Funsport ruf, und ist dan trotzdem weiterhin ne straftat.  Und dieses wettkampf-dorf-trial bei den Wettkämfen intressiert erst recht keinen, wenn man die comps nicht näher an die Städte ranbringt wir das eh nix. 
Geht lieber trainieren, anstatt euch hier den Kopf zu zerbrechen.
Wenn kein Wunder gescheht, bleibt Bike.Trial ein Dorf-Sportt.
Gut wenn ihr nix besseres zu tun habt, macht ruhig weiter!! 

Max


----------



## biketrialer (6. Januar 2004)

wie gesacht man muss das erstma rausbringen in die mtb magazine, wenn man das schaffen würde wäre schon ma eine grosse hürde gefallen!
toto


----------



## matthias,wandel (6. Januar 2004)

hmmm, stimmt werbung ist das A und O des marketing....
es wäre doch schonma ein guter anfang wenn die vereine welche die wettkampforte stellen auch ma in ihrer stadt für erkennbare werbung sorgen würden, die muss ja nicht so prunkvoll und teuer sein wie die von konzernen...zu min. wäre die ausschilderung zu den wettkampforten schon ma ein possitiver anfang


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Januar 2004)

also im süden gibts das, da wird immer ausgeschildert nur das problem ist wer soll in nem 500 seelenkaff zum zuschauen kommen. meiner meining brauchts indoortrials auf messen und so. ich sag nur expo...des war so geil. und ifma und saarbrücken is auch ned schlecht

man muss trial zu den leuten bringen und ned die leute zum trial weil des klappt ned.


----------



## biketrialer (7. Januar 2004)

ja stimmt, mehr so indoorläufe im winter wär ma uberlegenswert, so wie bei den mototradtrialern so ne indoorserie halt!
toto


----------



## matthias,wandel (7. Januar 2004)

500 sehlenkaff??? also dresden hat schon e kleines bissl mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (7. Januar 2004)

aber bei der sdm gibts dörfer am a..... der welt, da wo ich wohne is schon land total , aber wenn ich mir anschau wo eberstadt oder ölbronn...... 
toto


----------



## matthias,wandel (8. Januar 2004)

gestern abend oder so kam auch schon motorradtrial....
muss schon sagen , wie die ihre 70-80kg karren so ausbalancieren..


----------



## Fabi (8. Januar 2004)

> *motorrad-trial auf eurosport am freitag morgen. *



Glaubst du...

Samstag 21.30 Uhr eine Stunde live Indoor-Motorradtrial WM aus Koblenz
Wiederholung Montag 12.45 Uhr


----------



## Terrorist (15. Februar 2004)

@ matze

ich denke schon das du auf der einen Art recht hast, der Wettkampftrial geniesst nicht sio ein ansehen, aber Freetrial ist eigentlich zumindest in den Staaten ein echterr Begriff. Ich sag nur Red Bull bike battle, wer kennt nicht Shaun Miller, Cris Santos, Mike Bentham und CO. Habe auch gepostet bei Eurosport, hab es aber wirklich mehr auf freetrial bzw Urban konkretisiert.


----------



## billi (16. Februar 2004)

ich kenn sie nicht , wie soll dann jemand der net mal weis was trial is sie kennen ...


----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2004)

Sind das nicht alles Amis? Brauchma nich! Ham in Europa genug Fahrer, die die doppelt und dreifach wegzocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorist (16. Februar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das nicht alles Amis? Brauchma nich! Ham in Europa genug Fahrer, die die doppelt und dreifach wegzocken.



ja sind Amis, aber ich finde die habenc teilweise echt derben Style drauf. Finde auch das der Stil ganz anderst ist als bei den Europäern


----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2004)

Finde ich allerdings auch. Da simma uns einig.


----------



## Sanitoeter (18. Februar 2004)

Man könnte auch vorschlagen, die sollten Filmteile aus den "Kranked" und "NWD" Movies rausschneiden! Da sind schließlich genug Trialsequenzen enthalten!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Februar 2004)

ich bin froh das ich payTv hab, da gibts nen sender der den ganzen tag nur über extremsportarten berichtet....   
und es ist ziiieeemlich viel trial dabei


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. Februar 2004)

:kotz:


----------



## matthias,wandel (19. Februar 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin froh das ich payTv hab, da gibts nen sender der den ganzen tag nur über extremsportarten berichtet....
> und es ist ziiieeemlich viel trial dabei



da gibts nen sender der den ganzen tag nur über extremhorizontalsportarten berichtet


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Februar 2004)

welcher Sender Kami?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. Februar 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts nen sender der den ganzen tag nur über extremhorizontalsportarten berichtet


^^ playboykanal gibts auch   

der Sender heist "eX"


----------



## elhefe (19. Februar 2004)

Ihr redet von PORRRNO, stimmt´s?   




So ein Schweinkram


----------

